# Casio Problem



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi People

Anyone help me with a problem I have with a Casio 4304/4305 Wave Ceptor, it needed a new battery, fitted said battery bridged + to AC set GMT, set time and date finished sequence at 12.15PM but the hands set themselves to 1 o'clock I checked the settings all was fine, I left the watch over night to let the radio signal to do it's thing only to find the same problem the next day, Have I missed something, all help appreciated.

Ta

Dave S


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Same problem? So you did the same proceedure and it reset itself back from 12.15 to 1? Sorry I think you'd get more answers if you explain the problem a bit better. The watch has power and it seems to run so my guess is it's with the settings.


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

"Same problem? So you did the same procedure and it reset itself back from 12.15 to 1? Sorry I think you'd get more answers if you explain the problem a bit better. The watch has power and it seems to run so my guess is it's with the settings."

Hi People

Did I log on to the wrong forum, my memory of RLT forum was help and friendly advice, not a curt reply and a sarcastic remark, I followed the procedure in the manual to the letter with no success, help needed not the lowest form of wit.

Dave S


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

What are you talking about I was not being sarcastic or whitty at all!?

You're description is vague and I think people need more information to better help solve the problem. You don't say if the auto sync worked, you don't mention what the exact recurring problem was. You need the details or else it makes it very hard to deduce!

Well if you're going to act like a kid about it and jump the gun then count me out...


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Dave

I did understand the problem, and yes you've come to the normally friendly RLT. I have not had one of these but have had a rc controlled citizen. Occasionally it reset itself wrongly and was due to it not picking up a strong enough signal from Germany. When this happened there was a manual override so you could set time yourself and 'force' it to ignore any spurious signals it might be receiving. Is there such a facility on the casio?

All the best

tim


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Openended said:


> What are you talking about I was not being sarcastic or whitty at all!?
> 
> You're description is vague and I think people need more information to better help solve the problem. You don't say if the auto sync worked, you don't mention what the exact recurring problem was. You need the details or else it makes it very hard to deduce!
> 
> Well if you're going to act like a kid about it and jump the gun then count me out...


"Whitty" ?


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi People

Thanks tall_tim. when I changed the battery the second hand and main hands did not move from the position they were in when the watch stopped, there is a window at 3 o'clock and using two pushers you use to set the time and date, radio signal on or off and time zone, but when I pressed the pusher to finish the sequence the second hand went to 12 o'clock and started ticking the main hands moved to + 45 min beyond the set time. I have now switched the radio signal off and set the time manually to 45 min behind the correct time this then shows the correct time on the face. This is not satisfactory as you can understand as I can't use the radio signal as this puts the hands 45 min ahead of the real time. Confused :dontgetit: me to.

Dave S


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Hmmmm, that is a confusing one. Have you had a look at the waveceptor website? There is a faq section and online support - worth a try.


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi People

tall_tim you are a star, it turns out there is a convoluted home time set you must perform when changing the battery, once this is done you set the time via the two pushers and ha ho it all falls in to place, again thanks for the help. :thumbsup:

Dave S


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Glad you've got it sorted.

T


----------



## SamIOW (Aug 2, 2010)

dave993cars said:


> Hi People
> 
> tall_tim you are a star, it turns out there is a convoluted home time set you must perform when changing the battery, once this is done you set the time via the two pushers and ha ho it all falls in to place, again thanks for the help. :thumbsup:
> 
> Dave S


Hello dave,

I have the same problem as you did, I have been to there website - FAQ and nothing is listed, I don't suppose you remember what you have to do,

Many Thanks,

Sam


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

At least one user on this forum before you had similar issues, and it turned out (as I had suggested to him) that his DST setting was causing the problem.

Thought I'd say that here as well for the benefit of any future readers who find this thread and want one more thing to try as a fix...


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

dave993cars said:


> Hi People
> 
> tall_tim you are a star, it turns out there is a convoluted home time set you must perform when changing the battery, once this is done you set the time via the two pushers and ha ho it all falls in to place, again thanks for the help. :thumbsup:
> 
> Dave S


If I may insert, sounds vaguely similar to the reset procedure after battery change on the Seiko 6M26-8050, but the manual for that model very clearly has a separate section describing the procedure. (That Seiko is not radio-controlled, BTW.) The Casio procedure after battery change can of course be avoided when selecting a model that is solar rechargeable (except when, in rare instances, the storage battery fails to hold a charge). But the solar rechargeable would probably remove the "fun" for of those of us who like to "tinker" with our watches. :grin:


----------



## SamIOW (Aug 2, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> At least one user on this forum before you had similar issues, and it turned out (as I had suggested to him) that his DST setting was causing the problem.
> 
> Thought I'd say that here as well for the benefit of any future readers who find this thread and want one more thing to try as a fix...


I tried everything which you suggested and the only way I could get the time right was to set it manually , Not correctly though as if i set it as it should be it was anything from 3 to 5 hours out,

Nothing in the manual about it either when replacing a bettery, I had this problem before and got in touch with casio and was told to send it back for a master reset, Does anybody know how to do this??

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## too_many_watches (Sep 8, 2010)

SamIOW said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> > At least one user on this forum before you had similar issues, and it turned out (as I had suggested to him) that his DST setting was causing the problem.
> ...


The handbook confusingly uses the term HOME in different contexts. To reset the hands to HOME position after changing the battery means to reset them to a 12 oclock postion. This will sort out any out of sync problem. It DOES work. See handbook extract below -

Adjusting Home(hands)Position:

In Normal Mode hold down buttons A and B for about 5 seconds. Allow the hands to show their home postion.

If the second hand does not point to 12, press Button A (top) to move the second hand in 1 second steps until it points to 12.

Press Button B (lower) to adjust minute and hour hands.

If the min or hour hand does not point to 12, press Button A to move the minute hand in 20 second steps until they both point to 12. Note that holding down the A Button for about 2 seconds causes the hands to move at high speed (only do this if changing hour hand).

Pressing Button A again stops the hands.

Pressing Button B returns watch to normal time mode.


----------

